# Caption Competition (Dubai Centric)



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's your starter...


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Here's your starter...


Scottish Widows Arabian Gulf marketing campaign Ill conceived


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

What's the problem, knees, shoulders and head are covered......that's all the sign at the Emirates Mall entrance asks for.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Here's your starter...


Oi, gimme my dress back


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

mmm, this picture and one reply is also on another forum today. Spooky.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

greeny said:


> mmm, this picture and one reply is also on another forum today. Spooky.


Oh total plagerism, I even nicked Lee's reply...


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh total plagerism, I even nicked Lee's reply...


I feel violated by your plagiarism Mr Capp, and there I was thinking you were a decent hard working honest man...........I did drink too much on Thursday didn't I??!!


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

<oops> always did have a big mouth.


----------

